
Why Kindergartners Make Better Entrepreneurs than MBAs: And How to Fix It - pitdesi
http://blogs.forbes.com/nathanfurr/2011/04/27/why-kindergartners-make-better-entrepreneurs-than-mbas-and-how-to-fix-it/
======
rick_bc
Yeah, and you have to wonder why Kindergartners make better journalists than
...

